# 2010/11 Burton Ion



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i wear 10.5 ion 2009 and my foot is 28.3 cm long...

i think i could get away with the 10. i tried MOTO 10 and they were nice

but the moto liner seems to pack out more...


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

"True to size" is a bit meaningless. All the size on a boot measures is the length of the boot, a 10 in any boot brand should be darned near the same length, it's the rest of the fit that's going to vary greatly. If you've worn burton boots before in a recent model year, you should have an idea of how the Ions will fit, if not, it'll be a complete crapshoot. I personally felt like they had a slightly narrow forefoot, and a wide ankle/heel area, but that's just how they felt on my weird feet.

Also, the 2011 Ions are quite soft. If you're expecting stiffness... don't.


----------



## ill gotten gain (Dec 25, 2011)

double said:


> I know I shouldn't order boots without trying them on but....I was considering buying last years Ions on sale. I normally wear a size 10.5 but can get a pair of 10.0's at a great price. Do the Ion's run true to size? If so I will just wait until this year's go on sale.


I wear a 10.5 shoe but a 10.0 in the Burton Ion boots. 10.5 would be loose after packing out.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

*same problem here*

i want to order online a burton ion or slx (maybe driverx).
which size should i get ?
i wear normally eur46 (street wear)

my foot length is exactly 29cm - so smaller than my 30cm street shoes.

i know that wearing eur 46 is 30cm in length -> so 1cm bigger than my foot actually.
but somehow i got used to bigger street-shoes.

right now i use us13 snowboard boots which is way too big for me.
thats why i need smaller (and better) snowboard boots.

i will buy either SLX (FLEX:7) / DRIVERX (FLEX:10) / ION (FLEX:8)

maybe SLX is not worth the extra price over the ION, and they are maybe equally comfortable.
driverX supposed to be stiffer which is what i prefer. but i also need maximum comfort that's why the ION is my 1st pick at the moment.

now i have to know the right sizing for my feet. 

i heard that it's unlucky to have the boot "just right" in size -> ...exact size of my foot length -> because freezeing toes i think
i heard that half number bigger is the best compromise between comfort and stability -> and to avoid freezing toes.

so i have exact 29cm foot.
so i need 29.5cm boots, and that's US11.5 and EU45,5

am I correct here ?
should i get EUR45.5 ION 2012 modell ?

please help me decide


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

In Salomon boots, I wear my exact foot size in CM. Burton is same, not sure if that is luck though, as other brands this is not the case.

Tough to say as it is obvious, but can you try on a 11 and a 11.5? Get the best fitting. They will pack out a little, but not like years past, and unless you ride more than 50 days a year, 

From there, the ION is awesome. Softer than you think, but stiff enough.


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

*hard to try where i live*

thanks a lot for your reply. 
good to hear that your burtons are exact sized to your foot in centimeter.
that means that i should try 11.5 first.
anyone else, any clue ? 

i'm really wondering if every each modell in the burton line-up regardless to the production year has this same sizing method that you mentioned.
:dunno:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

agoston.berko said:


> thanks a lot for your reply.
> good to hear that your burtons are exact sized to your foot in centimeter.
> that means that i should try 11.5 first.
> anyone else, any clue ?
> ...


No dude, "exact foot size" that is for me, may not be for everyone.

Sucks you can't compare the 11 and 11.5, as the right size is best


----------



## agoston.berko (Feb 8, 2011)

*thanks*

which exactly Burton boots do you wear now ?
and how long is your foot in cm's ? 
maybe that would help a bit for me

maybe my thick socks are +0,5cm extra.
so maybe i need us12 ?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

my foot is about 28.3 and i wear the 10.5 ions with snow sock.

but i tried the 10 MOTO and was fine... I think i could use the 10 ION...I think the 11 would be nice for you... after pack out


----------



## ace420 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the ions for sale brand new in box. 250.00. size 10.5


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

ace420 said:


> I have the ions for sale brand new in box. 250.00. size 10.5


interested. [email protected] if you still have them.


----------



## hyung9i (Feb 6, 2012)

me too interested! email me [email protected]
i hope u live in vancouver


----------



## ace420 (Feb 4, 2009)

For buyer and seller protections:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I always size down on snowboard boots. 1/2 a size in my 2012 Ions this season.


----------

